# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Вниманию абонентов: работы на площадке Информационно-расчетного центра

## ByFly

В связи с проведением работ в автоматизированной системе комплексных расчетов за услуги электросвязи (АСКР-Э) не будет осуществляться прием платежей за услуги электросвязи и широкополосного доступа (byfly, ZALA) *с 23:30 15 марта 2013 года до 05:30 16 марта 2013 года.* 
*Заранее приносим извинения за возможные неудобства.*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

